# South Wales Metro System - ambitious plans detailed



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

There's some mighty ambitious ideas in here, but still no plans to link up the Coryton line to turn it into an inner city circle line.	













Suggested light rail link to the Bay.



> The first steps in building a metro system for Cardiff and the rest of South Wales will begin with making £18m worth of improvements to transport links between Cardiff Bay and the city centre.
> 
> The Welsh Government confirmed plans for a South Wales Metro system in October promising “potentially transformational” improvements to bus and rail links for the region. It said £62m would be spent on the scheme over the next three years.
> 
> ...



http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/south-wales-metro-system-first-6718872


----------



## Tankus (Feb 18, 2014)

Those green routes are already bus routes aren't they ?

The Rhoose bus link to Cardiff central is a joke , I've never seen more than 3people on it ,and it costs 0ver £400 k pa to run ...Its got leather seats though ...nice !!!!
 The geezers driving the mini bus link between Rhoose and Rhoose international station (lol) get through a lot of newspapers...!

What is needed is a dual carriageway to Culverhouse and a train spur directly into the airport .....If fracking does take off in Dyffryn and Bonvilston , the  50 lorry's per day per well per frack ,are going to be mental....


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor old Monmouth. Still one of the very few (only?) county towns without a railway line.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 18, 2014)

Very ambitious - still we will have an outing I hope for the 1st few electric trains to the Valleys in , or around 2018. Will buy the first round ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Poor old Monmouth. Still one of the very few (only?) county towns without a railway line.



Dorchester's another one ...


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Dorchester's another one ...


You sure about that?!


> Dorchester South railway station is one of two railway stations serving the town of Dorchester in Dorset, England. The station is located on the London Waterloo–Weymouth main line.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorchester_South


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2014)

editor : Not very sure any more no


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

does it connect to the croydon tramlink?


----------



## Tankus (Apr 1, 2014)

Tardis in  the first class toilet  , take a shit and be elsewhere else when at the same time when you hit the flush ...

Never do it in stations.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26671806
£12 million scheme to improve access at 5 stations in Wales


> Stations at Machynlleth in Powys, Chirk near Wrexham, Ystrad Mynach in Caerphilly county, and Llandaff and Radyr in Cardiff will all benefit.
> 
> The cash will be used to create step and obstacle-free routes to platforms and station entrances through new footbridges, lifts and ramps.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2014)

Caerphilly certainly needs a few bob spent on it. British Rai/Network Rail/whoeverthefuck has destroyed so many attractive stations in the Valleys and replaced them with hideous bus shelters.


----------



## davesgcr (May 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Caerphilly certainly needs a few bob spent on it. British Rai/Network Rail/whoeverthefuck has destroyed so many attractive stations in the Valleys and replaced them with hideous bus shelters.



No one now could defend the destruction of so many "heritage" buildings in the 1960's and 1970's - but times were dire , and cost cutting unfortunately was endemic. People do not realise how close the Valleys network came to almost total annihilation by the late 1970's - even the "flagship" Treherbet line nearly succumbed to a road scheme north of Pontypridd. Thank goodness John Davies turned up as Regional Manager and started the turn around. In the Railtrack era , the so - called "vandal resistant" shelters were tried out on the Valleys group - with predicatable results. The local "yoof" regarded them as a challenge .......


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2014)

What you need is a monorail.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2014)

Pontypridd station improvements
animated video, complete with piano


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Pontypridd station improvements
> animated video, complete with piano


That's a mighty swishy animation.
Those trackless platforms bother me though.

Nice user comment: 





> Is there any contingency for trains to actually stop at the station, or just to sail through leaving a remarkably calm set of people on the platform? And it looked like one of those trains was actually on time, which is a bit far fetched... even for a CGI Pontypridd wonderland.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2014)

didn't spot that


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 3, 2014)

editor said:


> That's a mighty swishy animation.
> Those trackless platforms bother me though.
> 
> Nice user comment:



The non stop trains are an innovative Quakers Yard to Dingle Road 15 min frequency express service , non stopping Ponty and Cardiff , in line with customer feedback ......


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2014)

good news for the 5 people that use it


> Commencing on 17 August, the shuttle service between Cardiff, Cardiff Bay, and Barry and Cardiff International Airport will run on an amended timetable, with services running every 20 minutes in the summer, and every 30 in the winter.
> Cllr Lis Burnett, cabinet member for transportation, said: “Following on from New Adventure Travel’s success with the popular 303/304 service I would like to wish them the best of luck with this new venture. Having the infrastructure in place, such as the express service and the Rhoose Railway station shuttle bus, will encourage more airlines to invest in and help the airport to grow. This can only be a good thing for the Vale of Glamorgan and Wales.”



Behold ....an airport that sits in almost splendid isolation from direct urban transport links





now theres tidy for you


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2014)

How the hell did Concorde ever take off from there!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 1, 2014)

Cardiff is a bloody nightmare to get to on public transport.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Cardiff is a bloody nightmare to get to on public transport.


Eh? There's trains galore to Cardiff! Or do you mean the airport?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2014)

yup, i've mostly given up on it since they changed the routes


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Eh? There's trains galore to Cardiff! Or do you mean the airport?



Sorry, I meant the airport.  It was so bad last time I don't think I'd do it again.  Shocking in fact.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2014)

2 an hour from Cardiff central to Rhoose village then catch a bus  to take you around the other side of the airport where the entrance is .... Forget it after 10pm


----------



## 2hats (Aug 1, 2014)

editor said:


> How the hell did Concorde ever take off from there!



Virtually unladen, much like the current BA fleet that pop in and out of there for maintenance? All the passengers and that crap you take on your hols adds up (eg a 747-4xx on delivery/repositioning, almost empty, from Heathrow can fly non-stop to Sydney).


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2014)

They need to get a proper rail service to that airport, innit?


----------



## 2hats (Aug 1, 2014)

editor said:


> They need to get a proper rail service to that airport, innit?



Makes me think of Rome-Ciampino where it never appears to have occurred to anyone to extend the Metro A line just another 5km to the airport (and the local train line stops on the wrong side of the airport).


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2014)

editor said:


> They need to get a proper rail service to that airport, innit?


and road .......spur to the M4 ..... dual carriageway ...the j33 /A4232 is often a mess at peak .....and with the 10,000 odd new houses going in on 'diffs west side , soon even more so ...


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2014)

2hats said:


> Virtually unladen, much like the current BA fleet that pop in and out of there for maintenance? All the passengers and that crap you take on your hols adds up (eg a 747-4xx on delivery/repositioning, almost empty, from Heathrow can fly non-stop to Sydney).


You mean virtually unladen apart from a full compliment of crew and passengers!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2014)

Queen st station progressing
pic i took from the road yesterday


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Queen st station progressing
> pic i took from the road yesterday


The old station looked about a million times better, but at least Queen Street is finally getting more facilities and space.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 5, 2015)

more Rail ambition
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/full-steam-ahead-group-hoping-8381309

e2a not for trains tho 
bikes etc


> For 47 years it has lain dormant but now ambitious plans are being drawn up to reopen Wales’ longest tunnel as a tourist attraction.
> 
> Opened in 1890, the 3,443 yards (3,148m) Rhondda and Swansea Bay Railway Tunnel connected the coalfields of the Rhondda with Swansea Bay.
> 
> ...


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 5, 2015)

Of course the new Queen St is now well up and running - any observations from the local users ? - and there is a memorial bench to the excellent and much missed Tom Clift on one of the platforms (Tom was Valley Lines MD in tricky times and apart from being a good and much treasured friend , an excellent Welsh railwayman. To me , one of the best accolades anyone could get)


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2015)

davesgcr said:


> Of course the new Queen St is now well up and running - any observations from the local users ? - and there is a memorial bench to the excellent and much missed Tom Clift on one of the platforms (Tom was Valley Lines MD in tricky times and apart from being a good and much treasured friend , an excellent Welsh railwayman. To me , one of the best accolades anyone could get)


I'll post up some photos later. The new platform looks well crap though.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll post up some photos later. The new platform looks well crap though.



Thanks - but investment is good  - plan a recce for the Monday after March 1st - hope to visit Mr Brains' emporium .....


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2015)

moar plans!
*Cardiff Capital Region: A Metro transport system is the key building block for a vibrant capital region of 1.5m people*





http://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/vibrant-cardiff-capital-region-goal-8627373?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

A "vibrant" capital region, eh?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2015)

it'll be edgy before ya knows it!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 14, 2015)

Too many buses, not enough trains and no circle line, everything is funnelled towards Cardiff city centre. The concept of the city region is being stretched in a way that looks more like a power struggle with the welsh government than anything else. Bridgend, abergavenny, chepstow, maestag et al are only in this to make it sound more impressive in size and scope than it is. If cardiff is going to grow as predicted than they need to sort out the infrastructure in cardiff and the immediate area, not drawing petty empires on paper so phil bale can strut around on a bigger stage.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 14, 2015)

Someone wants a London transport like map and is trying desperately to join the dots with coloured lines


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 21, 2015)

£100m plans for a Cardiff cable car...
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/mar/20/cardiff-plans-100m-cable-car-business-tourists
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-Cardiff-Bay/story-26205732-detail/story.html


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2015)

the Simpsons come to mind!
Monorail
2,500 passengers an hour! let's be realistic, they would struggle to get that in a day


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 1, 2015)

that brown line along the top would be interesting in the winter


----------



## Supine (Apr 1, 2015)

quiet guy said:


> £100m plans for a Cardiff cable car...
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/mar/20/cardiff-plans-100m-cable-car-business-tourists
> http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-Cardiff-Bay/story-26205732-detail/story.html



I hear the idea has been binned already


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2015)

Just avoid London's mistake of putting either end in places no one wants to go to :thumbs :


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 1, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Just avoid London's mistake of putting either end in places no one wants to go to :thumbs :



No problem - Dowlais Top in winter - a cinch compared to Braemar ......(our railway ancestors managed in 1947 for example - albeit with jet engines mounted on flat cars to break / blast the ice)


----------



## Tankus (Jun 25, 2015)

Theres going to be some major cuts in the rail improvement programme..,.. The Paddington Swansea electrification looks safe ....,but I hope the valleys coastal upgrade doesn't get...re imagined ?
The northern upgrades look fucked...!


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 25, 2015)

Valleys depends on WAG - so canvass them .....devolution on the way.Transport wise ....Swansea has some wires up already , In the spendidly named Maliphant Sidings - so should be safe. 


(as you can imagine - I have had some input ......my swansong in some respects - I am still offering beers all round for the 1st electric service train in to the city....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2015)

of interest to this thread too

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/first-images-cardiffs-new-bus-9532831

oooh look at the shiny drawing


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 29, 2015)

Will there be a plaque recording the site of the (in) famous Asti's Cafe...?


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 30, 2015)

Well with Chris Gibb (ex MD of Wales and West) , and local boy Andrew Haines (ex MD of South West Trains) as advisors - some real focus going into this.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-33314634



> About £600m is to be spent on a new metro for south east Wales within five years, BBC Wales understands.
> 
> It is likely to be a mix of light rail, trams, improved trains and faster buses by 2020 in Cardiff and the valleys.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2015)

condition of Rhondda tunnel after inspection!
*It shut 47 years ago but report reveals Rhondda Tunnel is in 'remarkable' condition, prompting hopes it could reopen*
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/shut-47-years-ago-report-9655365


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

ddraig said:


> condition of Rhondda tunnel after inspection!
> *It shut 47 years ago but report reveals Rhondda Tunnel is in 'remarkable' condition, prompting hopes it could reopen*
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/shut-47-years-ago-report-9655365


Magnificent engineering!


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

Wish it would reopen as a railway line though...


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Wish it would reopen as a railway line though...



Agreed - but if opened as a walking route - I will bring along my old dad's miners lamp to guide the way. (not much use really but he would have approved) - a future outing I hope.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2017)

Update on metro, of sorts

How a small village on Cardiff's outskirts could be at heart of the Metro



> The next phase of the integrated public transport Metro project should by the early 2020s see the Valley Lines electrified with more frequent and faster new rolling stock - mostly likely light rail.
> 
> While there are a number options for the Garth Works site, it is understood that the frontrunner is creating a huge Metro park and ride facility.
> 
> Such a facility would encourage drivers using the A470 on journeys into Cardiff from the Valleys, and vice visa, to park at Taff Wells and then travel on the Metro.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 19, 2017)

*It's taken us 40 years to get an essential bypass. I wouldn't get too excited.
*
Llandeilo bypass construction given start date - BBC News


----------



## Tankus (Apr 27, 2017)

Whoa..?.the new Cardiff  central bus station site ......doesnt have the funding secured for ...the new bus station ......just WTF .?

 - Funding fears for new Cardiff Central Square bus station - BBC News


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Whoa..?.the new Cardiff  central bus station site ......doesnt have the funding secured for ...the new bus station ......just WTF .?
> 
> - Funding fears for new Cardiff Central Square bus station - BBC News


Worryingly, there's no busses in the illustration in that article.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2018)

latest, including a coach and bus station to south of Cardiff central
£180m hub for Cardiff station unveiled


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2018)

ddraig said:


> latest, including a coach and bus station to south of Cardiff central
> £180m hub for Cardiff station unveiled



Might be more news following - I think Carillion have a lot of involvement in this project.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2018)

*What the...?!

Railway station usage - Cardiff Central*
Passenger entries and exits, actual and predicted


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 16, 2018)

I seen that pic before in the dictionary under 'reaching'


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2018)

pengaleng said:


> I seen that pic before in the dictionary under 'reaching'



It's pretty much linear based on the difference between the last 2 years of real results.
Doesn't seem too implausible but presented in a very 'Brass Eye' style.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2018)

bonkers init!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 16, 2018)

8ball said:


> It's pretty much linear based on the difference between the last 2 years of real results.
> Doesn't seem too implausible but presented in a very 'Brass Eye' style.




that many people get trains in wales? I dont think so lol


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2018)

A crime against axes 

Justice:


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2018)

pengaleng said:


> that many people get trains in wales? I dont think so lol



15,000 pass-throughs a day in a station the size of Cardiff Central doesn't sound so far off.
Not being an expert or anything but used to pass through that station a fair amount.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2018)

Crispy said:


> A crime against axes
> View attachment 125453



The y axis could do with a little justice too tbf.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2018)

8ball said:


> The y axis could do with a little justice too tbf.


The court hears your plea


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2018)

Crispy said:


> A crime against axes
> 
> Justice:
> 
> View attachment 125453


It's still an ALMIGHTY rise in traffic.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 16, 2018)

pengaleng said:


> that many people get trains in wales? I dont think so lol


I would use it into work, too and fro from "_Cardiffs international airport station_ "(looks like one of those cheap 3 sided plexiglass bus stops ...actually ...it probably is ) to the 'diff .....if the electrification  was going to give two trains per hour instead of our current one ....the way my shifts work at the mo , I would be left with a 50 min wait after finishing work....its free wifi in the 'diff ... but the wait is just too long. Sufferable if its a 30 min window though ...just walk slower

Now the plans for electrickery to finally reach us appears to have gone up in steam...the feckkers


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd like them to sort out the basics first, like buses that give change, or even contactless payments.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2018)

going to take ages!!!
All you need to know about the new stations for the south Wales Metro
Cardiff stations apparently

Cryws Road
Gabalfa
Loudoun Square
The Flourish (opposition the Wales Millennium Centre in Cardiff Bay)


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

OK it's in Newport but maybe of interest 

More details of plans for £50million railway station in Llanwern, Newport, revealed


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

Update: 


> THE Welsh Government has secured £119 million of EU funding to make progress with its plans for a South Wales Metro.
> 
> The deal has been confirmed by First Minister Carwyn Jones. It means that infrastructure upgrades can go ahead, so that frequencies can be improved on the Valley Lines. Some stations will also be improved.
> 
> ...



European cash boost for South Wales Metro | Railnews | Today's news for Tomorrow's railway


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's a map showing where the tracks will be doubled.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's a map showing where the tracks will be doubled.
> 
> View attachment 148805


That shows a loop around Cardiff!

ETA: sorry, I thought it was the Radyr gap being closed, but it isn’t!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> That shows a loop around Cardiff!
> 
> ETA: sorry, I thought it was the Radyr gap being closed, but it isn’t!


They've talked about extending the Coryton line for decades. It's a relatively small bit of track too, but.....oh well


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2018)

editor said:


> They've talked about extending the Coryton line for decades. It's a relatively small bit of track too, but.....oh well


And it’s almost impossible now due to development!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> And it’s almost impossible now due to development!


We'll get the extension to Velindre hospital at least.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2018)

editor said:


> We'll get the extension to Velindre hospital at least.


That’s where the problems start!


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2019)

Interesting development: 



> Network Rail has launched the process of selling the 137km of Valley Lines routes in south Wales to the Welsh Government.
> 
> The proposed deal, which has been notified to key people in the railway industry, is the first sale of its kind since Railtrack was created in 1994.
> 
> ...


----------



## Supine (Mar 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's a map showing where the tracks will be doubled.
> 
> View attachment 148805



I'd love to go to Rhymney station and ask the ticket person for a return to Ebbw Vale


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2019)

It's certainly big and bold - I'd love to see the Coryton line extended into Radyr

The measures include:

Cardiff Cross Rail - a new light rail/tram line from east to west connecting major population centres and new suburbs in the west with Cardiff Central
Cardiff Circle Line - a joined up complete orbital light rail/tram line linking large residential areas to the transport network
A new park and ride at junction 32 of the M4 connected to the Circle Line
A new Rapid Bus Transport Network using green and electric vehicles
New, safe cycleways and walking routes linked to bus, rail and tram networks
An integrated ticketing system allowing the user to move seamlessly from one transport mode to another.
Making Cardiff a 20mph city
£1bn vision to transform the way we move around Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2019)

The maps and full details of Cardiff's £1bn 'Crossrail' plan revealed


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2019)

Ambitious plans for Cardiff Central (or General to us older folks) 






Wales' busiest railway station to get £58m upgrade


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2019)

And here's that faster service to London:
Biggest timetable change since the 70s now only 150 days away South Wales


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

So, the Cardiff Bay line is going to be doubled to increase capacity, with new services from Aberdare, Treherbert and Merthyr going to the Bay and not Cardiff Central.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes please. 



> Calls have been made to extend two railway lines in the south Wales valleys as part of the £738m South Wales Metro project.
> 
> Plaid Cymru councillors in Rhondda Cynon Taf want to see the Treherbert line extended to Tynewydd, and the Aberdare line extended to Hirwaun.
> 
> ...


Extending rail lines 'could boost valleys'


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> Extending rail lines 'could boost valleys'


I know Treherbert and Tynewydd.
That extension will save a 15 minute walk.
It wouldn't have personally saved me anything because the 4 minute walk to the edge of Tynewydd would be less than the walk from where the new station would be. Not that I have any reason to do that trip anymore. 

Hirwaun would make sense though.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I know Treherbert and Tynewydd.
> That extension will save a 15 minute walk.
> It wouldn't have personally saved me anything because the 4 minute walk to the edge of Tynewydd would be less than the walk from where the new station would be. Not that I have any reason to do that trip anymore.
> 
> Hirwaun would make sense though.


There only seems to be the tiniest of stubs left of the track north of Treherbert although saving a 15 min walk would probably make the location a lot more desirable for home buyers/businesses.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's the supposed timetable for the new Wales franchise:

*2019*

More capacity on Valley lines with additional refurbished trains. _An extra five class 153 trains were brought in from May, with a further capacity increase due in December, says TfW._
First new ticket machines at stations, and smart ticketing. _The first new machines due end of 2019, smart ticketing is on a live trial and compensation and advance fare schemes are running._
Refurbished trains for the North Wales Metro, including extra seats and power sockets. _New carriages expected for the December timetable change._
Pacer trains completely phased out and 12 class 170 trains introduced _Class 170s will be introduced in December but pacer trains being kept on for busy routes into 2020. Extra trains to provide space for 6,500 more commuters a week from December._
New train assembly starts at factory in Newport. _Design approved and project on track, says TfW_
New services between Liverpool and Chester and additional Sunday services between Wrexham and Bidston, expected in December 2018, are now scheduled for March. _TfW said it had introduced 215 services per week between Wrexham, Chester and Liverpool._


_*2020*_

_Start of new fare initiatives, including half price for 12 to 18-year-olds_
_Keolis UK moves UK headquarters to Wales, booking app for passengers who need assistance launched and 22 customer ambassadors will work across the network_
_New station will open at Bow Street in Aberystwyth in March_
_Pay-as-you-go scheme launched for South Wales Metro (rolling out further in 2021)_
_*2021*_

_South Wales Metro's new service from Ebbw Vale to Newport, involving 150 more seats in the morning peak (300 by the end of 2022)_
_First of the new 148 trains rolled out on the Cambrian, Marches and North Wales lines, and the West Midlands corridor_
_Free wi-fi for trains and stations, promising "seamless" internet_

_*2022*_

_Introduction of Metro vehicles. Four an hour will serve Aberdare and Merthyr and Treherbert by December_
_New station opens at Crwys Road in Cardiff_
_Seven extra services from Shrewsbury to Aberystwyth, 16 more Cardiff to Cheltenham and two on the Heart of Wales line_
_Passengers will be able to board on the same level as the train across Cardiff and the Valley lines_
_A new Liverpool to Cardiff service via Wrexham General and Shrewsbury_

_*2023*_

_More Sunday services introduced_
_New tri-mode (diesel/battery/electric) trains to operate from Coryton, Rhymney to Barry Island and Penarth to Bridgend via Cardiff_
_*2024*_

_Treherbert, Aberdare, Merthyr and Rhymney services increase to two per hour on Sundays_
_Metro services come to Cardiff City line. The Loudon Square and Cardiff Bay stations open in Cardiff Bay, offering first on-street trams in Cardiff for 70 years_
_First class introduced on Swansea to Manchester service_
_A target of 100% by 2025 for secure station accreditation_
_New Wales rail franchise - the timetable to 2024_


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 14, 2019)

I find the whole cardiff metro thing a really dispiriting reminder of how fucking badly wales is ran. Massive investment into transport to ferry people back and forth from the valleys to cardiff. People having to travel hours for work, wages kept low in cardiff because half the workforce travel in from low wage low rent low house price areas out of desperation, rest of wales decays further with the lowest wages in UK as welsh govt investment continues to pour into building a souless capital while every other part of wales contains areas of poverty and deprivation up there with anywhere in europe. No decent jobs created in blenau gwent or rhondda etc, just some busses and trains to ship people out and in, meanwhile most of west wales don't have daily busses and rhyl and wrexham consistently appear in 'shortest life expectancy' articles. But it's ok, in cardiff bay they are knocking down a twenty year old leisure centre so they can rebuild it 30 metres away and pontcanna is full of vibrant cunts


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd agree with a lot of what you say, but we need both. Cardiff is such a compact, largely flat city that it's fucking embarrassing how much cars are relied on to get around because getting across town is so difficult. Plus if they don't act soon Cardiff will descend into permanent gridlock. Can't we demand all of the above?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 14, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I'd agree with a lot of what you say, but we need both. Cardiff is such a compact, largely flat city that it's fucking embarrassing how much cars are relied on to get around because getting across town is so difficult. Plus if they don't act soon Cardiff will descend into permanent gridlock. Can't we demand all of the above?



Yeah demanding all of the above would be good. But while it's either/or I will never get my head around the strategy of developing cardiff into some bland business city and hoping the rest follows.

Agree about gridlock tbf but would prefer a solution that creates jobs in local communities so people didn't have to travel in over changing the method of travel.

I'm probably just being a grumpy arse though tbh


----------



## Supine (Oct 14, 2019)

Cardiff is a business hub so improved travel is important to help it grow. The valleys need better transport links to gain access to Cardiff

As for the rest of Wales yes stuff needs to be done. There aren't any decent transport links from south to North FFS. Hurting Cardiff doesn't help other parts of Wales though.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 14, 2019)

Supine said:


> Cardiff is a business hub so improved travel is important to help it grow. The valleys need better transport links to gain access to Cardiff



Fucks sake


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

Never going to happen but it would be bloody ace:



> Plaid Cymru have announced that they would invest in the building of railways across Wales if they were in power, as they launch their manifesto today.
> 
> The manifesto promises the creation of a trans-Wales railway and a Cross-rail for the Valleys.
> 
> ...



Plaid Cymru promise trans-Wales railway in manifesto launch


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

Will the Coryton line really be finally extended?


> *Cardiff Council - Transport Project Timeline *
> The new congestion charge from 2024/25 will be used to fund the projects
> 2023
> 
> ...


Rhiwbina is due to have a passing loop and second platform. Love to see that!


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

More detail


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2020)

Still think this is a load of shit. Trains and buses in cardiff already light years ahead of rest of wales


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Still think this is a load of shit. Trains and buses in cardiff already light years ahead of rest of wales


What? Most of Cardiff's Valley trains run on shitty, antiquated Pacer trains which are shockingly crap. Such is the lack of stock that half a century old  Class 37 locomotives are currently being used: The very old trains coming back to the Valleys Lines.

And the lack of investment in the railways in Wales has been well documented - ‘Stark’ lack of Welsh rail investment revealed | Railnews | Today's news for Tomorrow's railway





						Addressing a legacy of under-investment in Wales’ rail network - CECA
					

As the Welsh Affairs Committee presented their highly critical report on the current Wales and Borders rail franchise established by the Strategic Rail Authority in 2003, Ed Evans, Director of the Civil Engineering Contractors Association (CECA) Cymru, examines the Committee’s findings and looks...




					www.ceca.co.uk
				




_All _of Wales' railways need improvements and there's nothing 'shit' about improving the areas with the biggest populations that need the most investment, while continuing to lobby for improvements all across the country.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2020)

editor said:


> What? You really have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Most of Cardiff's Valley trains run on shitty, antiquated Pacer trains which are shockingly crap. Such is the lack of stock that half a century old  Class 37 locomotives are currently being used: The very old trains coming back to the Valleys Lines.
> 
> ...



I know they run on pacers and I'm familiar with the valleys line and the coryton line, remains case that most of cardiff has trains or busses running to centre every fifteen minutes or so and the rest of wales has fuck all. My mum doesn't drive and has chronic pain and they got rid of the bus from where she lives which only ran once a day anyway (9.30 returning at 15.30) about seven years ago. Nearest bus stop is two miles away. Like fuck cardiff needs another fucking railway hub, load of shit


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Still think this is a load of shit. Trains and buses in cardiff already light years ahead of rest of wales


I feel your pain, but frankly bus services in Cardiff are pretty shit - we don't even have a bus station. I ain't got a clue where to catch a bus as the cunts move the stops every few weeks.

Given that most of the people in Wales lives near Cardiff we really should be sorting it out. All you gogs should go and have a word with Liverpool, I'm sure they'll sort yous out


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2020)

nogojones said:


> I feel your pain, but frankly bus services in Cardiff are pretty shit - we don't even have a bus station. I ain't got a clue where to catch a bus as the cunts move the stops every few weeks.
> 
> Given that most of the people in Wales lives near Cardiff we really should be sorting it out. All you gogs should go and have a word with Liverpool, I'm sure they'll sort yous out



Cardiff has highest pop density but it's not true that most people in Wales live near cardiff. But all for cardiff paying for its own transport from local authority funds


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Cardiff has highest pop density but it's not true that most people in Wales live near cardiff. But all for cardiff paying for its own transport from local authority funds


By having a go at Cardiff and the Valleys for getting transport investment you're playing right into the Tories' divisive hands. It's not Cardiff's fault you've got shit public transport FFS.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2020)

editor said:


> By having a go at Cardiff and the Valleys for getting transport investment you're playing right into the Tories' divisive hands. It's not Cardiff's fault you've got shit public transport FFS.



No it's the welsh govts. Which is labour btw. Well labour + a stray lib dem and former republican communist lord ellis thomas. It's nothing against cardiff. I like the place. If you can't see that this metro shite is a way of shipping people as a labour resource from low wage low cost deprived areas into cardiff and back out every day, to the detriment of everybody (long commutes, deprived areas staying deprived with fuck all done to address that leading to broken communities, wages depressed in cardiff because of cheap labour despite high housing and living costs) then that's not my fault.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2020)

And it's not just shit public transport. It's shit everything. Wales is fucking rotting mate. It's a shitshow.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jan 15, 2020)

Wales Online was celebrating wales not being the poorest part of the UK for first time in thirty years a few weeks ago. Cos it's been overtaken by north east england. Fucks sake. We've had devolution for over two decades now and the strategy for that entire time has been to pump everything into cardiff using some sort of geographical trickle down strategy and it's fucked the whole place. Including cardiff. Shit wages and high rents, great.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

New £100 million metro depot at Taff's Well incoming



> he new depot on the Garth Works Industrial Estate will become the base for approximately 400 train crew, 35 train maintenance staff and 52 control centre staff.
> 
> Work is planned to be completed by 2022.
> 
> ...

















						Work has begun on £100 million metro depot at Taff's Well
					

Nearly 500 staff will be employed at the site




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Just seen this. the cutbacks begin:

*Latest Plans for Electrification of the Valleys - Changes from original plan*
No Longer being Electrified

Queen St  to beyond Crwys Road & Cathays
Queen St to Cardiff Bay (formerly called Flourish)
Treforest to North of Pontypridd
Taffs Well Station both North and South (slightly)
Merthyr Tydifil Station and South (slightly)
No New Platform/Double Track

Rhiwbina
Pentre-Bach
Dingle Road
Additional Electrification

Ystrad Mynach to Bargoed


Original PDFs - https://tinyurl.com/sfkkda4


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

Update 



> Aberdare – Hirwaun Rail Line Extension Update
> 
> Rhondda Cynon Taf Council says £100k has been awarded to progress this scheme, which is being developed as a Metro Plus Phase 2 scheme with funding being provided by a partnership between the Cardiff Capital Region City Deal and Welsh Government.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2020)

More info:



> Nearly £2m of funding has been secured for a host of rail improvements across Rhondda Cynon Taf - including a new train station at Upper Boat.
> 
> Five major transportation projects across Rhondda Cynon Taf have secured more than £1.9m of combined total funding as part of the South Wales Metro.
> 
> Schemes in Upper Boat, Treforest, Porth, the northern Cynon Valley ( Aberdare to Hirwuan ), and Taff Ely via the Cardiff North West line, have all received funding.





> The main improvements will include:
> 
> *Upper Boat Park & Ride Study*
> It's been confirmed that £50k has been awarded to this scheme following a phase 1 WelTAG study in 2019/20 to look at the Park & Ride strategy in the Treforest/Nantgarw area.
> ...











						New train station to be built as part of £2m valleys line improvements
					

The funding could see a new station being developed at Upper Boat




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2020)

And...



And 'the vision'



			https://www.cardiff.gov.uk/ENG/resident/Parking-roads-and-travel/transport-policies-plans/transport-white-paper/Documents/White%20Paper%20for%20Cardiff%20Transport%202019.pdf


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

On a related note. Excellent news. 



> Local approval has been granted for the planned Welsh Global Centre of Rail Excellence, and an Outline Business Case for the project has been submitted.
> 
> On July 27/28, Powys County Council and Neath Port Talbot Council gave consent for earthworks to take place at the mothballed opencast mine at Nant Helen and nearby coal washery site at Onllwyn.
> 
> ...











						Plans advance for Welsh Rail Excellence centre
					

Welsh Global Centre of Rail Excellence, including electrified 110mph test track, could open in three years




					www.railmagazine.com


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

An extra track coming in    









						Crumlin’s River Ebbw railway bridge to get £5m upgrade
					

Passengers in south Wales could benefit from more services in the future as Network Rail is upgrading the River Ebbw railway bridge in Crumlin with the £5m upgrade starting next month.




					www.networkrailmediacentre.co.uk


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Never going to happen but it would be bloody ace:
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid Cymru promise trans-Wales railway in manifesto launch



Would there be the passenger numbers to support that?

Anyone who is considering creating transport infrastructure would do well to have a look a look at the problems the Edinburgh scheme faced.

That said, the bit of the Edinburgh tram system that does exist seems to be well used.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Would there be the passenger numbers to support that?


Once this crisis is over, yes, I'd imagine so. And it's not a tram system anyway.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 11, 2020)

Some of that stuff is magic unicorns rubbish - the Carmarthen/Aberystwyth line has been brought up many times before and has never been a runner, and the North-South line would be _astonishingly _expensive to contstruct, and while it would get some holiday/tourist traffic (and I'd love to go on it) it would get very little regular traffic north of Builth.

The North-South problem isn't one of transport infrastructure, it's the lack of people and economy in the middle of them to use the transport infrastructure - the Great Green Desert meme isn't quite true, but it's true enough to mean that these projects are doomed to hit the sand without an accompanying strategy to bring people and jobs into mid-wales.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Some of that stuff is magic unicorns rubbish - the Carmarthen/Aberystwyth line has been brought up many times before and has never been a runner, and the North-South line would be _astonishingly _expensive to contstruct, and while it would get some holiday/tourist traffic (and I'd love to go on it) it would get very little regular traffic north of Builth.
> 
> The North-South problem isn't one of transport infrastructure, it's the lack of people and economy in the middle of them to use the transport infrastructure - the Great Green Desert meme isn't quite true, but it's true enough to mean that these projects are doomed to hit the sand without an accompanying strategy to bring people and jobs into mid-wales.


Oh yes - some of the stuff is definitely pie in the sky, but to be honest I though Sass was responding to my last post!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 11, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Would there be the passenger numbers to support that?
> 
> Anyone who is considering creating transport infrastructure would do well to have a look a look at the problems the Edinburgh scheme faced.
> 
> That said, the bit of the Edinburgh tram system that does exist seems to be well used.



Profitable after just two years, then way ahead of projections 2 years after that, with extensions now under construction.









						ANNUAL ACCOUNTS
					

A winning combination of rising customer numbers, 99 per cent reliability and industry-leading customer service has seen Edinburgh Trams exceed all financial expectations, recording a pre-tax operating profit of £1.6m. Results published today (22 June) show revenue grew by 24 per cent in 2017...




					edinburghtrams.com
				




Build it and they will come.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Profitable after just two years, then way ahead of projections 2 years after that, with extensions now under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes indeed. 

The building process was painful though, years over on time and double in cost. Edinburgh Trams - Wikipedia

The extensions are good news, hopefully lessons have been learned from phase 1. 

The inquiry into what went wrong has now been running for six years, the same time as it took to build it. When is the last stop for the tram inquiry?

A big part of the problems with the initial line were undocumented service ducts. Electricity, gas, water, telephone and sewage lines ran across streets, and there was no record of where they were. Dealing with them caused a great deal of the delay. 

Sadly, I don't use the trams because only Edinburgh resident's 'bus passes' work on them. Passes issued by other Councils don't work.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 12, 2020)

kebabking said:


> The North-South problem isn't one of transport infrastructure, it's the lack of people and economy in the middle of them to use the transport infrastructure - the Great Green Desert meme isn't quite true, but it's true enough to mean that these projects are doomed to hit the sand without an accompanying strategy to bring people and jobs into mid-wales.



Its chicken and egg. The M4 has become seriously congested because of the various businesses and housing estates etc. that have been sold on the USP of "close to the M4".

If there was a fast motorway through mid wales (to England's motorway network) then new business sites would begin to take interest in the region. Until then they'll continue to cuddle the M4 and the A55.

Then eventually the next step would be to link North and south to this central motorway.

In my opinion.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2020)

Yay
Announcement tomorrow
*Transport for Wales Rail services 'set to be nationalised'*








						Transport for Wales rail services to be nationalised
					

Ministers step in to "stabilise the network and keep it running" as income plummets due to Covid.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2020)

.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 22, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Yay
> Announcement tomorrow
> *Transport for Wales Rail services 'set to be nationalised'*
> 
> ...


I've not read the details, but are they just taking this on during covid, then handing them back?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2020)

nogojones said:


> I've not read the details, but are they just taking this on during covid, then handing them back?


Not noticed it said that, hope not
They are involved in some way still



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> part of the original agreement is staying - Amey Keolis Infrastructure Ltd will continue to be responsible for infrastructure on the Core Valley Lines, where the South Wales Metro upgrade is taking place.
> 
> Keolis and Amey will also work with the Welsh Government quango Transport for Wales on improvements to the service - like rolling stock and ticketing.


----------



## meurig (Nov 5, 2020)

Gromit said:


> Its chicken and egg. The M4 has become seriously congested because of the various businesses and housing estates etc. that have been sold on the USP of "close to the M4".
> 
> If there was a fast motorway through mid wales (to England's motorway network) then new business sites would begin to take interest in the region. Until then they'll continue to cuddle the M4 and the A55.
> 
> ...



Wow Gromit - I've often thought of this myself!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2020)

Gromit said:


> Its chicken and egg. The M4 has become seriously congested because of the various businesses and housing estates etc. that have been sold on the USP of "close to the M4".
> 
> If there was a fast motorway through mid wales (to England's motorway network) then new business sites would begin to take interest in the region. Until then they'll continue to cuddle the M4 and the A55.
> 
> ...


We've got enough trouble trying to get a bypass for Newport, theres no chance of a mid wales or north
 south motorway happening.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2020)

1927 said:


> We've got enough trouble trying to get a bypass for Newport, theres no chance of a mid wales or north
> south motorway happening.


I know. 
To get major infrastructure investment it has to benefit London somehow. 
Wales getting such tributaries would take potential investment from English locations. 
The so called British government will never invest heavily in Wales in such a fashion. 
Improving existing routes to London yes. 
New stuff. No.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2020)

Gromit said:


> I know.
> To get major infrastructure investment it has to benefit London somehow.
> Wales getting such tributaries would take potential investment from English locations.
> The so called British government will never invest heavily in Wales in such a fashion.
> ...


The cancellation of Newport by pass was all Drakeford’s doing. We can’t blame Westminster for that one.


----------



## meurig (Nov 11, 2020)

1927 said:


> We've got enough trouble trying to get a bypass for Newport, theres no chance of a mid wales or north
> south motorway happening.


Just a dual carriageway would be nice


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2020)

Any new roads get filled up pdq
Public transport needs investment and expansion


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2020)

We've still got shitty Pacers!









						Scrapped in Tehran but still running in Wales: 'Disgrace' as Pacer trains given another extension
					

The Welsh Liberal Democrats have branded as a “disgrace” a decision to keep pacer trains on in Wales for another year – noting that they were scrapped in Tehran 15 years ago. Wales is now the only place on earth where pacer trains, built by British Rail in the early 1980s with a planned lifespan […]



					nation.cymru


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 30, 2020)

editor said:


> We've still got shitty Pacers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 143's - probably the best of a poor offer. The 141's that went to Tehran were unspeakably bad. - being the first of a fleet. Mind you - even in the desert where they were dumped, they retained the no doubt frequently used phone number to call the fitters in York.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2021)

Delays ahead









						South Wales Metro rollout faces 'marginal' delay from Covid pandemic
					

The project, due for completion in 2023, faces delays of "months not years", its boss says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2021)

Metro De Cymru | Trafnidiaeth Cymru
					

Transport for Wales | Buy Cheap Train Tickets and Check Train Times




					trc.cymru
				




"What progress are we making?
We’ve already started work on the South Wales Metro, with the construction of our new £100 million depot and Metro Control Centre in Taff’s Well, Rhondda Cynon Taff. 


Our Taff’s Well depot will be home to our new Metro trains as well as 400 train crew, 35 maintenance staff and 52 Metro Control Centre staff."


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

Update on the work which starts later this year.  Her accent makes me miss home!



> Work to link the South Wales Metro Control Centre to the rail network begins next month ready for the arrival of the new £150m fleet of Metro tram-trains.
> The scheme includes raising the road bridge and creating a new tunnel to join the £100m control centre, maintenance facility and depot in Taff’s Well, Cardiff, to the rail network.
> Phase 1 will involve work to prepare the site for the new tunnel between 23 August and 10 December 2021. Pending planning approval, Phase 2 will involve the build of the new bridge between 10 December 2021 and Autumn 2022.
> This work will require the closure of Ffordd Bleddyn throughout the length of the work, between the junction off Cardiff Road and the entrance to Taff’s Well railway station car park.
> The pedestrian and cycle path (Taff Trail) along this section of Ffordd Bleddyn will also be closed from the 25th of October. Diversions will be in place for all routes.













						Work begins to link South Wales Metro Control Centre to the rail network
					

Work to link the South Wales Metro Control Centre to the rail network begins next month ready for the arrival of the new £150m fleet of Metro tram-trains.




					news.tfw.wales


----------



## _Russ_ (Aug 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Yay
> Announcement tomorrow
> *Transport for Wales Rail services 'set to be nationalised'*
> 
> ...


I wouldnt get too excited, If it follows the usual pattern then it'll get public funding to get back on its feet then when it gets profitable it'll be privatised like the airport, or just end up being simultaneously  subsidised by the public and making a profit for the private sector forever like it does now


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2022)

This is pretty interesting stuff:



> The Welsh railway network is a mess - in fact, there isn't really a "Welsh" network at all, it is just a series of branches of the English one... In this week's #RailNatter, we are discussing why that might be, how we might reverse that state of affairs, and - ultimately - what a useful and realistic Welsh railway network might actually look like!


----------

